# Scrollbalken und tabelle



## edi (17. Oktober 2002)

ist es irgendwie möglich 
eine scrollbar in eine tabelle einzubaun
-> müsste mit nem js sicher gehen


...
thx a lot
cheers
edi


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (17. Oktober 2002)

das hilft: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=9264&highlight=Scrollen
obs auch wirklich mit Tabellen geht weiß ich nicht-villeicht mit style="overflow:visible" ?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Oktober 2002)

Funktioniert auch in Tabellen - Beispiel 

Als Alternative fallen mir noch Iframes in den jeweiligen Zellen ein - is halt sehr aufwendig...



CU  Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------



## Marvin (20. Oktober 2002)

iframes sind die sauberere alternative finde ich. vor allem weil mein guter alter opera6 scrollbars in tabellen nicht anzeigt sondern den text einfach über das tabellenende hinaus fortführt


----------



## edi (20. Oktober 2002)

danke habs scho so geschafft


----------



## Tucker (1. Oktober 2004)

Hm, die Möglichekite funktioniert auch nicht mit Netscape!


----------



## Fabian H (1. Oktober 2004)

Tucker, mich freut es zwar, dass du diese Erkenntnis hast, aber das ist trozdem kein Grund, auf einen zwei Jahre alten Thread zu antworten


----------



## Tucker (1. Oktober 2004)

Ja entschuldige mal! Ihr Mods wisst auch manchmal nicht was Ihr wollt, oder? Einerseits soll man die Suche benutzen und andererseits, wenn man sie benutzt und antwortet dann meckert Ihr, dass wir auf einen "zu alten" Thread antworten. 

:?


----------



## Fabian H (1. Oktober 2004)

Aber es ist ein Unterschied wenn man Sucht, etwas findet, und gluecklich damit wird, oder sich gezwungen fuehlt mit einem Einzeiler auf den uralten Thread zu antworten.

Fakt ist, dass das Ausgraben von Threads hier nicht gern gesehen wird.


----------



## Tucker (2. Oktober 2004)

*Re: AW: Scrollbalken und tabelle*

Na egal. Wollte damit eigentlich bezwecken, dass man hier auch eine Möglichkeit anspricht, welche auch bei Netscape funktioniert.


----------

